# Love for Duval



## Deuce (Sep 27, 2003)

Inauguration day..

Self-explanatory; express your love for the douchbag:










(Disclaimer: to all you SP/SS types, this is NOT a threat against the fuckhead Duval, so relax...)


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)




----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)




----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

Deval's governorship in a word:


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2011)

see attached.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

I saw the title of your thread and thought that Deval had finally admitted to being a card carrying member of NAMBLA.


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

*Seven things Deval Patrick should say, but won't*

Here are some things Gov. Patrick won't say in his Inaugural Address:

• "I plan to be even tougher with the Legislature and demand even more reform."

Yeah, right. Like that incredibly tough decision to cut their pay by a half percent? Lawmakers are laughing all the way to bank, because the alleged "pay cut" actually gives them cover to say they are feeling the pain of the recession just like ordinary people. If the governor was really serious about reform, he would have demanded lawmakers cut their own pay in half. They only show up for work about every other week.

Seven things Deval Patrick should say, but won't - BostonHerald.com


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)




----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

Deville, you gigantic C---!

Here's to you!

​


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2011)

*Re: Seven things Deval Patrick should say, but won't*



cc3915 said:


> Yeah, right. Like that incredibly tough decision to cut their pay by a half percent? Lawmakers are laughing all the way to bank, because the alleged "pay cut" actually gives them cover to say they are feeling the pain of the recession just like ordinary people. If the governor was really serious about reform, he would have demanded lawmakers cut their own pay in half. They only show up for work about every other week.


I'd be satisfied with a 25% pay cut for all the constitutional officers and the legislature, since that's what they apparently want to do to me, via killing the Quinn Bill.

Do to one group (police), do to all, Deval.


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)




----------



## GARDA (Dec 30, 2003)

View attachment 1727


Really? Shocking. Me Too.


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

*Just swing over to the lil' dick-snots house and voice your objections, Deuce.
I hear he has a big, beautiful home on:*


----------



## Deuce (Sep 27, 2003)

KozmoKramer said:


> *Just swing over to the lil' dick-snots house and voice your objections, Deuce.*


Well Koz, I'd love to, but, once I started voicing my objections on his face, some poor trooper's gonna have to get involved. And I don't have anything against my state bretheren, so I'd feel bad embarrassing him/her..


----------

